# Imitation crabmeat



## flora (Apr 29, 2007)

What can one do with imitation crabmeat sticks - are there some good recipes out there? Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe a seafood and pasta salad. Google would probably yield many, many recipes!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2007)

Funny you should ask this question today.  Last night Buck and I had crabcakes made with immitation crab.  They were delicious.  I'll get the recipe and post it later in the fish section for you.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 29, 2007)

I think they are great in seafood or green salads.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2007)

I love adding them to seafood salads & stirfries.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2007)

I use it to make seafood pasta, I put it in my Zatarain's gumbo, and make a great baked crab dip with it.

I'd like to have a good recipe for a seafood pasta salad, Bob.

Katie, I'll be watching for your crab cake recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2007)

You can make a dip with cream cheese, the crab, garlic powder, horseradish, cream or half and half, almond slivers (toasted) - bake.  Serve with plain crackers or plain flatbread.

Add to an alfredo sauce
use in a sushi roll (crab and cream cheese)
what everyone else said


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 29, 2007)

My Hubby likes to make hoagie's out of them w/onion and creamy cole slaw on them - (toasted bun)


----------

